# Форум на русском языке  > Чаво  >  Как отключить "Защитника Windows" - Windows Defender.

## gjf

В связи с участившимися случаями установки Windows Defender с другими антивирусами и, как следствие, возможных конфликтов резидентных модулей - предлагаем *схему избавления от Защитника в системах Windows.*

Windows 2000 или Windows XP

1. В меню Пуск, выберите пункт «Все программы» и нажмите Windows Defender (Защитник Windows).
2. Нажмите на стрелку возле значка «Справка», и нажмите «Exit Windows Defender», таким образом, вы сможете закрыть программу.
3. Затем нажимаете Пуск, а после открытия окна, два раза кликнете по значку «Установка и удаление программ».
4. Ищите пункт Windows Defender (Защитник Windows).
5. А затем нажимаете «Удалить».
6. В появившемся окне нажимаете на значок «Да».

Windows Vista

1. Заходим в Меню «Пуск», затем выбираем «Панель управления» - и находим Windows Defender (Защитник Windows).
2. В самом верхнем меню (где стрелочки перехода между папками и надпись Windows Defender) выбираем Программы (значок с шестеренкой).
3. В появившемся меню выбираем Параметры.
4. Необходимо снять галочку «Автоматически проверять компьютер» и нажимаем «Сохранить».
5. Далее необходимо отключить Защитник как службу, которая грузится автоматически. Пуск - правой клавишей на значке Компьютер - Управление - Службы и приложения (левое меню) - Службы (правое меню).
6. Находим Windows Defender (Защитник Windows).
7. Правой клавишей на значке Защитника – «Свойства». Поставить «Тип запуска» «Отключена».
8. В части «Состояние» нажать «остановить». Нажать «Применить» и «ОК».
Если вы правильно следовали всем пунктам, то после перезагрузки Windows Defender будет отключен.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

